
Git Tower v3 beta: interactive rebase, reflog, PRs, more - tnorthcutt
https://www.git-tower.com/blog/tower-public-beta-2018-whats-new
======
iBelieve
I've been a Git Tower user for a few years now. The company I work for has
been moving from Assembla to GitLab, so I'm happy to see the GitLab pull
requests feature and am excited to try it. Interactive rebasing looks great as
well. Nice work, Tower team!

~~~
pointnova
Thank you! Looking forward to your feedback.

------
acemarke
SourceTree's interactive rebase GUI has been one of the biggest things keeping
me using it. I'd very briefly tried out Tower, but wasn't impressed. I may
have to take another look at it.

Any ETA on the rest of those "coming on Windows" features?

~~~
tobidobi
Great to hear you're giving it another try!

No ETAs, but the team is fully and exclusively focused on making Tower better
every day (meaning: no other projects). We're working on Tower full steam!

------
ocdtrekkie
I tried Git Tower for Windows when it first launched, it was pretty nice but
didn't hit the mark for me to want to spend money on it. If they're going to
make "hard" maneuvers like rebasing and cherry-picking easy to do in the UI
though, it may be worth another look. GitHub hasn't given really any attempt
to expose that sort of capability in their UIs, and as someone who doesn't Git
enough to put the time into learning the command line... very interesting.

~~~
tobidobi
Disclaimer: I'm part of the team behind Tower!

Our goal with Tower is to make working with Git easier and more productive,
for both Pros and Beginners. We're putting a lot of time and effort into
design, workflows, and usability.

Additionally, we're making a lot of Git's "power-features" more accessible:
it's not enough to just "somehow provide" a feature like Interactive Rebase.
It's only helpful when it's carefully designed and really useable...

With the current Beta version (www.git-tower.com/public-beta-2018), I think
we've made great progress to achieve these ambitious goals. However, of
course: please see for yourself :-)

------
EspadaV9
It would be great to get a nice Git GUI client for Linux. Hope they can add
Linux as a supported platform in the future.

------
moltar
Ooo nice one. Once interactive rebase lands I’m switching from SourceTree.

~~~
tobidobi
Interactive Rebase (as well as Pull Requests) is already implemented! I
suggest you check it out while it's still in Public Beta (= free) --> www.git-
tower.com/public-beta-2018

~~~
moltar
I did sign up, but there’s no way to download directly and need to wait for an
invite. Still waiting...

